

Jacob Barnett, boy genius - danso
http://www2.macleans.ca/2013/09/01/jacob-barnett-boy-genius/

======
lutusp
Quote: "Diagnosed with severe autism as a child, Barnett is now 15 and one of
the world’s most promising physicists"

Translation: "Once again, psychologists confuse sickness and intelligence."

